# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen

## kaars

hallo allemaal ben nieuw hier
heb de ziekte cvs en de fibro
hoop op een dag dat de pijn eens verdwijnt
aan iedereen een fijne avond

----------


## gossie

Welkom Kaars,

Ik hoop dat jij ook je verhaal hier kwijt kan.! MediCity is een fijne website, is mijn conclusie. :Smile: 
Een lieve groet, van Gossie

----------


## kaars

al vast bedankt ik moet nog wat zoeken want ben dit niet gewend is wel een aanpassing maar moeilijk moet ook gaan thnx hahahaha

----------


## christel1

Welkom Kaars, je zal je wel snel thuis voelen hier op MC, 't is hier cool en gezellig 
Kissies 
Christel1

----------


## dotito

Welkom bij MC Kaars, 

Hopelijk vind je hier wat je wilt vinden. Ik zit al 2 tal jaren op deze Site en 't is echt een Site met één voor één lieve mensen die elkaar helpen in goede en slechte tijden.

Groetjes Do

----------

